# Motion light on soffit or siding?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I imagine you'd have a better chance of finding a solid mounting surface on the walls.

DM


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

soffit will give you a better swing on the light running from each corner of the garage or house off the siding


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If you try to mount them on the wall you will need to drill thru the double plate at the top of the wall or have surface mounted cables.


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

Good points so far guys, it looks like the soffit is the better option based on your comments.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

At my old house, I mounted 4 of them on the outside walls, under the soffits, drilled holes for the wires straight through the walls. Weather proofed the rings and holes and hardwired them. They worked (and still work) fine. Pointed any way I wanted them. I'm confused though, how do you screw ANYthing to aluminum or vinyl soffit?
What am I missing here? I'm cornfussed.... as usual.

DM


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> At my old house, I mounted 4 of them on the outside walls, under the soffits, drilled holes for the wires straight through the walls. Weather proofed the rings and holes and hardwired them. They worked (and still work) fine. Pointed any way I wanted them. I'm confused though, how do you screw ANYthing to aluminum or vinyl soffit?
> What am I missing here? I'm cornfussed.... as usual.


Hi DM, you just need one of these wonderful brackets 

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> I'm confused though, how do you screw ANYthing to aluminum or vinyl soffit?
> What am I missing here? I'm cornfussed.... as usual.
> 
> DM


Yea....I'm wondering too....I have vinyl on part of my garage....it looks like it would mess up the siding if I attempted to attach anything to it. I would think you would need to cut a hole and basically frame around it with j-channel.

A a side note.....one of the advantages of stucco.....you can attach just about anything to it.


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

Check out the link in my last post.

(just added the link - forgot it initially)


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If I had the choice I’d mount to the soffit and keep that new hole in the house protected from the weather.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jaydekay said:


> Hi DM, you just need one of these wonderful brackets


HD link??? Forget it. I don't/won't shop there any more. period.
Not since they started coming here and SPAMMING us!
Lowes, Menards and the rest do not do that, I'll shop there if I need anything from now on. (IF my local LUMBERYARD, Big C Lumber, does not have what I need....)

DM


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 5, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> HD link??? Forget it. I don't/won't shop there any more. period.
> Not since they started coming here and SPAMMING us!
> Lowes, Menards and the rest do not do that, I'll shop there if I need anything from now on. (IF my local LUMBERYARD, Big C Lumber, does not have what I need....)
> 
> DM


He's not telling you where to shop. He's simply pulling a picture of a product that will work for the OP. Happens to be the HD site...oh well.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I know that, of course. 
I just refuse to even go to their site to look. :laughing:

DM


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, what the heck DM?

Chill. You asked a question and I took the time to post a link while I was on my mobile. Typically I would have attached the image, but wasn't able to from my phone.

For those others who are interested in how to use the bracket, you basically use it to create a bridge 'over' the soffit. It gives ultimate flexibility on where you want to mount the fixture - works like a charm and is designed for this exact application.

Back to my original question - after studying up a bit more, getting some advice from y'all, and looking at the options a bit more closer, I think going through the soffit is definitely better than going through the siding.

Thanks for the help fellas!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

S'ok. Sorry if I upset anyone. I just hate spammers SO MUCH!!!!

DM


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> S'ok. Sorry if I upset anyone. I just hate spammers SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> DM


All good :wink:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> S'ok. Sorry if I upset anyone. I just hate spammers SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> DM


 
DM....how do you really feel about spamers?


----------

